
Ask HN: How to Memorise? - s3arch
Do you have some tips, books suggestion, blogs to increase&#x2F;develop memorizing skill? I find hard in retaining information that I read, study or learn. Are there any techniques to actively improve our memory so that I can retain more information about what I studied?
======
teeray
Anki[1] can work well with some things. For example, I used it after reading
through a book on SSH and another book on Sudo to drill configuration options
that it highlighted into my head. My retention has been fantastic, and I can
easily configure both these days.

My process for doing that was to read through each book on Kindle,
highlighting as I go. I then go to my Kindle notes[2] and convert them into an
Anki deck for each book. Then it's a matter of going through the deck whenever
you have idle time: waiting in lines, TV commercials, bio breaks, etc.

[1] [https://apps.ankiweb.net/](https://apps.ankiweb.net/) [2]
[https://read.amazon.com/kp/notebook](https://read.amazon.com/kp/notebook)

------
nabla9
Use Anki. Anki is a free and open-source spaced repetition flashcard program
that uses SM2 algorithm.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anki_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anki_\(software\))

